# Tropheus beginner



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I've had a mixed African tank for over a year now and i recently have been looking more into Tropheus. I really like some of the more colorful ones, such as the purple rainbow (lafuba). It seems like the Moorri species in particular seem to be pretty colorful. However, getting them seems to be difficult. Does anyone know why this is? The Dubois are cool too and they seem easier to get, but I'm wondering why the others seem hard to come by. I've looked around the web and not found much on this topic, so i'm hopeful that someone here has some thoughts on this?

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

I may be mistaken but I believe Dubois were the first Trophs to be regularly imported, so they have a longer history of tank breeeding. They are also considered to be somewhat less aggressive and easier to keep and breed than either Moorri or Brachardi, which means more people are keeping and breeding them. A lot of Moorri, and especially Brachardi, strains have only really been widely available in the hobby in the last ten or so.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

lorax84 said:


> I believe Dubois were the first Trophs to be regularly imported, so they have a longer history of tank breeeding. They are also considered to be somewhat less aggressive and easier to keep and breed


I've never kept trophs, but I've debated it a few times and have seen several very experienced people recommend keeping Dubois first. Given the nature of these fish (susceptibility to bloat and extreme aggression), attempting to start out with a colony of expensive odd balls is asking for trouble.

It is not uncommon to hear of an entire colony dying out for one reason or another, without much effort at all on the aquarist's part. :roll:


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info!

My plan, actually, is to just add 1 to my mixed malawi tank. I know a lot of people say not to mix, but in my first year i've broken a lot of the "rules" (i have mbunas, haps, tangs, and even a blood parrot) and my tank really is remarkably peaceful. I'm also all over it, i spend some time each day observing it and the few issues we have had i was able to handle quickly and no one has really been seriously hurt. I know they have a really sensitive diet, so i'd just feed the entire tank as it if were all tropheus. We have a Demasoni in with the others already, so i already feed for vegetarian fish. I also have multiple tanks set up and can easily separate out fish as quickly as needed.

I hear you though on not doing a large group of expensive fish when just starting out. That's why i'll only be getting one. I'm visiting a local breeder this week, we'll see what he has to say.


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Let me preface this by saying that I dont keep Trophs. Like yourself I am simply contemplating and researching at this point. Having said that, everything I have read and been told by experienced breeders says that what you are thinking of doing will most likely end with dead fish. Trophs form a very intricate social structure within a colony and when they are not in a colony they can become extremely stressed, and often increasingly violent. I have known a few people who have a single troph kicked from the colony and successfully kept alone with other tangs, but I don't know anyone who would recommend it.


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Yeah i've read very conflicting advice on keeping them alone... Some say not to do it, some say it works just fine. If it doesn't work, i'll get him out of there quickly. Our tank has a ton of hiding places and I've tried to design the layout to break of lines of sight as often as possible. When i first layed out my stocklist on this site i was told there would be all sorts of issues but we've really had none. My experience, so far, has supported the "it's the individual fish" theory more than set rules of certain fish don't get along. Obviously i wouldn't put an adult oscar with a bunch of 1" fish, but i'm excited to try this out. Worst case scenario, i pull him out and he lives in another tank until i figure out what to do with him 

Thanks for the input tho!


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

I threw a 1 inch Tropheus Moori in my 72 gallon with a bunch of bigger mixed cichlids. I figured he wouldn't make it being so little but for $12 at Petsmart I gave it a go and the guy is doing great. He is 1/4 the size of the others and he rolls around that tank like a boss. Nothing seems to bother him.


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Bowfront, that's what i'm hoping will happen in my tank. Thanks for the input! Also, you really got that fish at Petsmart? The ones by my carry Oscars, Yellow Labs, Blood Parrots, and mixed cichlids, nothing specialized like a tropheus. That's awesome you were able to find one there!


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a group of juvie tropheus dubois maswas. 15 total around 2-3" in a tank by themselves. There was a very dominant male being very aggressive so I removed him and put him in a 125 G grow out tank that includes a trio of mdoka whitelips, placidochromis tanzania juveniles, pair of buccochromis rhoadessi, a couple peacocks, a champ and a l. kendali. The single male dubois is fine and seems happy. He is not aggressive and doesn't chase anyone around. When he gets bigger I plan on putting him in my 220G show tank that consist of x-large predator haps, peacocks, a midas, and a large 14" b. frontosa. My 220 even though consists of fish from different lakes is peaceful. Putting 1 tropheus in a mixed tank should be fine. Just be careful when adding only 1 fish, he could get beat up quickly.


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks! Yeah hopefully i'll be adding another fish or 2 with him, but either way i'll do a big water change and change around the tank decor. That's what i was hoping to hear, thouhg. thanks!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Mixing a group of Tropheus with other tangs is fine as long as you have the extra room needed.
125gs etc.
If its just a 48" 55g or 75g then its best to go Tropheus only (or maybe add gobie cichlid pair and/or Synodontis lucipinnis if not looking to breed and raise in the main tank). About 24 tank bred juveniles strangley enough.
They will reduce to a nice breeding group of a few males (often only two territory holders) plus about 12 females. Sure smaller groups have worked but its kind of hit and miss.
For sure dubs are a good starter. Difficulty 3 in comparison to 4 for rainbows (moorii) sp "red" sp."black" etc.

Saying that many folk start by adding a small group to a tank far too small with other tangs and then fall in love with the Troph and do better next time.

I for sure did. :thumb:
Though it was pretty hard on the fish.


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks 24. I guess in that last post it made it look like I'd add several tropheus to the tank&#8230; I meant I would just add another cichlid with him, so he's not the only new addition. Only 1 tropheus, though. So the Moorii are harder to keep than the regular? Red Rainbows are Moorii, right? What makes them harder, in your opinion?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

As singles its more the likelyhood of em becoming a pest to other cichlids. Its kind of luck of the draw some individuals are pussycats some are monsters. Kind of avoid singles in shops, they are often there (returns) because they are problem guys.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry double post still editing typos etc when forum said you can no longer edit that post.

So again. 

As singles its more the likelyhood of em becoming a pest to other cichlids. Its kind of luck of the draw some individuals are pussycats some are monsters. Kind of avoid singles in shops, they are often there (returns) because they are problem guys.
Seen single monsters in all types I have tried. Yet not seen a type where the pussycats do not exist.

As with single Mbuna its kind of try it and see, dubs seem the safest bet followed by moori (rainbow types) followed by sp."red" followed by sp "black" but I have realy not done it often enough to be sure my experiences are usual or the norm.

All the best James


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Dude! I'll keep all this in mind. Much appreciated.


----------

